# Staffie bitch missing



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Please could you post. Thank you x
URGENT ... PLEASE SHARE WITH EVERYONE YOU KNOW IN THE ILKESTON AREA !!!!!!!!

My dog Maddie is missing .... she is a 9 year old Blue and White Staffie bitch .. she was speyed recently and still has proud scar tissue from this healing...I lost her this afternoon at approximately 15:00 hours on the footpath by Erewash Canal between Ashes Play ground and Potters Lock . .she ran away when frightened by two idiots on a scooter ..and was seen shortly afterwards by fisherman running towards Nottingham Road / Larklands area of Ilkeston .....she is wearing a red 'Walk your Dog with Love harness . .but no collar ...my own stupid fault as I just slipped her harness on for quickness ...


SHE IS MICROCHIPPED to Angels Animal Rescue, Ripley, Derbyshire where I rehomed her from and they are aware she is lost....

Derbyshire Police are also aware and have permission to pass my details on to anyone finding her ....

She is registered with Priory Vets, Nottingham Road, Ilkeston, Derbyshire.

Please repost and share . .she is a lovely friendly dog who would not have run unless she was badly frightened ... please help me get her home for Christmas !!!!!

Please contact: Dawn Cox on 07840 873925 if you have any information ..... reward for safe return


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mickyb said:


> Please could you post. Thank you x
> URGENT ... PLEASE SHARE WITH EVERYONE YOU KNOW IN THE ILKESTON AREA !!!!!!!!
> 
> My dog Maddie is missing .... she is a 9 year old Blue and White Staffie bitch .. she was speyed recently and still has proud scar tissue from this healing...I lost her this afternoon at approximately 15:00 hours on the footpath by Erewash Canal between Ashes Play ground and Potters Lock . .she ran away when frightened by two idiots on a scooter ..and was seen shortly afterwards by fisherman running towards Nottingham Road / Larklands area of Ilkeston .....she is wearing a red 'Walk your Dog with Love harness . .but no collar ...my own stupid fault as I just slipped her harness on for quickness ...
> ...


Hope she is found, it doesn't mention it and they may have done it already but have they registered her with Dog lost, you can put her details and a photo on there.

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Also which they may have done also, but just in case. Lost and stray dogs are now the responsibility of the local council/s and the dog warden service so if you haven't already you also need to register her details with them too, in case she is reported to them or picked up as a stray. They would or should check for a chip anyway, but worth registering her with them as lost if she hasn't been already.

Hoping they hear news and she is found soon.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi I have looked on doglost but can't find her This post was on my face book page, but have been out looking for her


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mickyb said:


> Hi I have looked on doglost but can't find her This post was on my face book page, but have been out looking for her


It would be worth the owner lodging her as missing with a picture on dog lost then. So if she is found and someone checks in she may well be recognised.


----------

